# Smealum The Great!!!



## masterpad (Jan 23, 2014)

*I just can't hold my breath about all the great things that the man is doing since i have discovered his work on the DS scene; that is flabbergasting!!!*

*go on the great!*

http://smealum.net/
https://twitter.com/smealum
http://www.youtube.com/user/smealum
https://www.facebook.com/smealum?fref=ts


*------------------------------------------#SOME RELEVANT NEWS#-------------------------------------*

The almighty  want it to be clear, so be it:









just update for the great's non-followers on twitter (be damned ) , praise to the great ! a 3DS homebrew UserInterface is in work with the collaboration of the unknown (but welcome to worship the great  ) geminisDev:






The great is asking people's idea and proposition for a homebrew menu:







-*------------------------------------------------#ABOUT THE GREAT#------------------------------------*


I have found this nice interview of the great but sorry it's in french.
Nevertheless if you are fine with google's traduction just hit where it's circled in red...





http://www.pockett.net/n21904_Nintendo_3DS_Smealum_le_hacker_createur_de_jeux_Nintendo_3DS_se_confie



http://smealum.net/
https://twitter.com/smealum
http://www.youtube.com/user/smealum
https://www.facebook.com/smealum?fref=ts


----------



## mathieulh (Jan 23, 2014)

And this warrants to start a new thread because ?
Seriously...

Thankfully no one has started a "Mathieulh the great !!!" thread (so far).


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2014)

MATHIEULH THE GREAT!!!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 23, 2014)

masterpad said:


> I just can't hold my breath about all the great things the man is doing since i discovered his work on DS scene the "coverflow hombrews launcher app" that was flabergasting!!!
> there just go on dude!


No, only I am Great.


----------



## masterpad (Jan 23, 2014)

you guys are really fun!


----------



## masterpad (Jan 23, 2014)

more seriously, homebrews developers are amazing: their products, the free-service spirit...if anyone may deserve a nonsense worshiping topic they are  definitly worhty


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 23, 2014)

We should give smea all our money!
He has set up a dogecoin wallet!
DJKFuN66bMFaEwziZNg9JUfXg56QyiyZGL
wow!


----------



## IronClouds (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## dezmen (Jan 23, 2014)

Did he shared anything yet?


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2014)

dezmen said:


> Did he shared anything yet?


He released yeti3DS and libctru which are pretty much useless until we get a way to install apps. He said he's working on an installer which will probably be released IIRC though.


----------



## redact (Jan 23, 2014)

dezmen said:


> Did he shared anything yet?


That's literally all he does...


----------



## cearp (Jan 23, 2014)

mercluke said:


> That's literally all he does...


i thought he wasn't sharing all his stuff?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2014)

Just wait until his 3DS GameCube emulator comes out of alpha.

Rogue Squadron in 3D BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 23, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Just wait until his 3DS GameCube emulator comes out of alpha.
> 
> Rogue Squadron in 3D BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Yea the alpha is really great atm. Manage to run Metroid Prime in 20 fps 
My 3DS have gained new life with this


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> We should give smea all our money!
> He has set up a dogecoin wallet!
> DJKFuN66bMFaEwziZNg9JUfXg56QyiyZGL
> wow!


I would send some if you show me where that link came from


----------



## cearp (Jan 23, 2014)

Arras said:


> I would send some if you show me where that link came from


https://twitter.com/smealum/status/426107981886132224


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2014)

Smealum? No, he has to steal 'em!

I admit, my homebrew material is incomplete and poorly updated... like most homebrew, in my defense.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jan 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Smealum? No, he has to steal 'em!
> 
> I admit, my homebrew material is incomplete and poorly updated... like most homebrew, in my defense.



Is it wrong that I want a thread like this in your name, Gahars?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2014)

RikuCrafter said:


> Is it wrong that I want a thread like this in your name, Gahars?


 

If you ask me, it's wrong that more people don't!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2014)

RikuCrafter said:


> Is it wrong that I want a thread like this in your name, Gahars?


 


Gahars said:


> If you ask me, it's wrong that more people don't!


 

Waaaait a second...GAHARS DID YOU FORGET ABOUT THIS THREAD THAT'S ALL ABOUT YOU?  http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-have-discovered-gahars-secret-identity.344772/


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Waaaait a second...GAHARS DID YOU FORGET ABOUT THIS THREAD THAT'S ALL ABOUT YOU?  http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-have-discovered-gahars-secret-identity.344772/


 

It's about my secrets, not my greatness, and let me tell you, my greatness should be no secret!


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 24, 2014)

Smealum responded to one of my tweets.
It's nice to know celebrities are just like us.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 24, 2014)

Arras said:


> He released yeti3DS and libctru which are pretty much useless until we get a way to install apps. He said he's working on an installer which will probably be released IIRC though.


 
is there no way that  this could be made to work for people with a GW?


----------



## masterpad (Jan 24, 2014)

dezmen said:


> Did he shared anything yet?


il love your picture signature!!!
speaking of smealum, i just dont get why people are talking of "is he sharing anythings?"??!!! because of passion, challenge and certainly  a whole community waiting for an "ultimate 3DS custom firmware" the guy is hardworking (no need to say for free). we just have to follow his tempo.
personally i find this romantic! the slowly improvement of a futur revolution which has been shared from time to time to a starving fanatics community, art of patience for the greater orgasm...remember the twillight hack...


----------



## Arras (Jan 24, 2014)

weatMod said:


> is there no way that this could be made to work for people with a GW?


Not until we get a way to install stuff. Also I think our current way of running code runs on the arm9 and this is made to run on the arm11, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Costello (Jan 24, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Smealum responded to one of my tweets.
> It's nice to know celebrities are just like us.


 
wow you're so lucky! and he's so cool, a down to earth guy, you wouldn't expect that from such a big time celeb
what holy words did he bestow upon your soul!?


----------



## SLiV3R (Jan 24, 2014)

I think he is the greatest of all in the 3ds scene now! Yay


----------



## redact (Jan 24, 2014)

Costello said:


> wow you're so lucky! and he's so cool, a down to earth guy, you wouldn't expect that from such a big time celeb
> what holy words did he bestow upon your soul!?


don't be jelly costy.  one day he'll respond to your tweet.
LPT: add "pls respond" at the end and he'll be obligated to reply


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 24, 2014)

Costello said:


> wow you're so lucky! and he's so cool, a down to earth guy, you wouldn't expect that from such a big time celeb
> what holy words did he bestow upon your soul!?


 
What the hell is this?
First you get a reply from smea and then the mighty costello!?
I think i'm going to bed now.


----------



## kongsnutz (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey all, Smea is pretty great tbh.


----------



## masterpad (Jan 24, 2014)

SLiV3R said:


> I think he is the greatest of all in the 3ds scene now! Yay


 
I'm also pretty impresse by the gateway-team's work , i have no statement about the starting war betwen gtw-team and their cloners but i just want to remind that :
since it launch the 3DS system use to look so imbreakable, i remember that i was so desperate about the full-enjoyement of 3DS especially  region-spoof, homebrews and i admit it games (because for a cameroonian that his local market is not even charted on the world commercial map it is a huge nighmare, not even talking about retail cartridge price), the gateway exploit came as a messiah.
despite the fact that, so much things remains to be done to achieve the DS hacking scene level and i will not never be able to buy a gateway linker i am really greateful.


----------



## Costello (Jan 25, 2014)

kongsnutz said:


> Hey all, Smea is pretty great tbh.


 
you'd be surprised to know how much booty he gets IRL


----------



## masterpad (Jul 23, 2014)

Just an update, I really believe the light will come from this guy's  work. I am especially waiting for region spoof and media homebrews (home-games also music, video and ebook readers)


----------



## jocopoco (Jul 23, 2014)

u are the better


----------



## masterpad (Jul 24, 2014)

jocopoco said:


> u are the better


Who?


----------



## Pleng (Jul 29, 2014)

masterpad said:


> Just an update, I really believe the light will come from this guy's work. I am especially waiting for region spoof and media homebrews (home-games also music, video and ebook readers)


 
wait? what's this an update on?


----------



## TheCruel (Aug 5, 2014)

View attachment 9196

Smealum, le hacker


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2014)

TheCruel said:


> Smealum, le hacker


Shouldn't it be "le hackeur"


----------



## masterpad (Aug 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> Shouldn't it be "le hackeur"


no necessary, "hacker" is use in french as a "anglicisme" wich means: word adopted from the english language. just like "déjà vu" or i don't remember what else is use in english.
So : Smealum the great est un hacker but "hackeur" is also right.


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Aug 12, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Smealum responded to one of my tweets.
> It's nice to know celebrities are just like us.


 
Smealum is super chill. He always replies to all of my dumb tweets.


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow his portal game for DS is amazing, perfect!!
Makes me wonder why Valve doesnt want to make money launching Portal for DS... imagine it on the 3DS!!
Why they don't want to make money?!?!!?!


----------



## masterpad (Aug 22, 2014)

Things a re getting seriously now! we are going to welcome the baby veru soon!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 23, 2014)

Will this hack still work on my Vita? I accidentally updated it to firmware 0.1a


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 23, 2014)

Will this hack still work on my Vita? I accidentally updated it to firmware 0.1a


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 23, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> Will this hack still work on my Vita? I accidentally updated it to firmware 0.1a


 

What the hell are you toking? This is 3DS only.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 24, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What the hell are you toking? This is 3DS only.


 
I thought this was the EOF. I may be wrong but idk I think you need to read the post again. Also tapatalk always makes me double porst for some raisin.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 24, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> I thought this was the EOF. I may be wrong but idk I think you need to read the post again. Also tapatalk always makes me double porst for some raisin.


 

This isn't the EOF lol.


----------



## Reecey (Aug 25, 2014)

Tbh I don't want to be a the downer on the smealum hype train but it does not interest me one bit because whats going to be so great about playing the old Pong game time after time!  I mean for gods sake if you want to play Snes or GBA or even NeoGeo roms go out and buy a DSTwo card its been around for along time and does it all!!!  Plus to boot you now need a random game to use the exploit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 25, 2014)

Reecey said:


> Tbh I don't want to be a the downer on the smealum hype train but it does not interest me one bit because whats going to be so great about playing the old Pong game time after time!  I mean for gods sake if you want to play Snes or GBA or even NeoGeo roms go out and buy a DSTwo card its been around for along time and does it all!!!  Plus to boot you now need a random game to use the exploit.


 

Uh...okay then....? It's a 3DS hack, it's one way to run unsigned code on the console and it doesn't need an overpriced flashcard to do so. It doesn't really do much good to be a downer about it. Nintendo's too lazy to right their own Snes emulator, so there's no real benefit to downplay said progress.

Really man, really. Why are you comparing this to the DSTWO? 3DS mode will be much better than the DSTWO in many regards, read what he said about Snes emulation and how it surpasses DSTWO in many respects already, good lucky getting many more games running as well as they do by this point for said Snes emulation. DSTWO will never get better than it is already. Negativity does no good.

I would advise you do research on this exploit before jumping to such baseless unsubstantiated assumptions, much less comparisons of a flashcard to an exploit, the DSTWO was more severely limited, emulators will be much better on this than the DSTWO ever ran them.


----------



## masterpad (Aug 25, 2014)

I dont know how i can make this clear, this is not a debate topic but a worshiping topic
no need to talk about the relevance of an emultor on 3DS or whatever else nor arguing about a commercial rom launcher

the great is performing such a gret achievement "for the beauty of the act" that's all  hack is about foremost!


----------



## Reecey (Aug 25, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Uh...okay then....? It's a 3DS hack, it's one way to run unsigned code on the console and it doesn't need an overpriced flashcard to do so. It doesn't really do much good to be a downer about it. Nintendo's too lazy to right their own Snes emulator, so there's no real benefit to downplay said progress.
> 
> Really man, really. Why are you comparing this to the DSTWO? 3DS mode will be much better than the DSTWO in many regards, read what he said about Snes emulation and how it surpasses DSTWO in many respects already, good lucky getting many more games running as well as they do by this point for said Snes emulation. DSTWO will never get better than it is already. Negativity does no good.
> 
> I would advise you do research on this exploit before jumping to such baseless unsubstantiated assumptions, much less comparisons of a flashcard to an exploit, the DSTWO was more severely limited, emulators will be much better on this than the DSTWO ever ran them.


 
Sorry if it has upset you a bit but its just my opinion on it, the title *Smealum The Great*!, I mean whats so great and godly about it that has not already been done on a flashcard already. Don't get me wrong I'm sure your hyped for it and so many others but myself, not really! For peeps that cant afford a flashcard them I'm sure its going to be fantastic for them but for the majority that already own one then I just can't see it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 25, 2014)

Reecey said:


> Sorry if it has upset you a bit but its just my opinion on it, the title *Smealum the great*!, I mean whats so great about it that has not already been done on a flashcard. Don't get me wrong I'm sure your hyped for it and so many others but myself, not really!


 

Okay, yes, the title of the thread is a little much. The fact you don't need an overpriced card helps.


----------



## masterpad (Aug 26, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Okay, yes, the title of the thread is a little much. The fact you don't need an overpriced card helps.


 
The title is for having fun...i exaggerate voluntarily and i still wonder how it pissed off some people

you guys are just ignorant!
you are focusing on the hack and exploit but only considering the homebrews game Aperture Science perform on DS Smealum is a true genius.






I am really tired of people how can't just think straight, i use linkers since the gba and i have experienced every steps (blocking update, unreactive team, first homebrew emulators, roms support tricks...etc) of linkers evolution on a hardware, not mentioning the custom firmware phenomen in the psp scene; And i can tell you that this was not all about having something that works, a flashcard or a custom-firmware but this have always been about the exaltation of people for an achievement.

watching video on moonshell 2.2 or playing Doom..

so today if the great perform a custom firmware that permit things a flashcard can already do(wich is untrue), it's still great!

a custom firmware is uncomparable to a flashcard your are just pointless!


----------

